# colocacion de leds en juguete



## chaglie (Ene 12, 2008)

primero que nada quiero felicitarlos por este espacio para unos como yo inespertos en la materia nos sirve de muchisisima ayuda soy un padre de familia el cual tiene un hijo con una camioneta a control remoto la cual quiere que se le coloquen luces alternas a las que trae yo habia pensado en leds de color verde pero quiero alimentarlos con una bateria recargable que tengo de 6 volts el total de los leds que le pondria serian 8 existe una forma de ponerselos  ops: sin quemarlos ops:  les agradesco cualquier información que me den y si me la dan muy completa mucho mejor


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 12, 2008)

Hola.
Lo necesitas es simple, pero no sé, que tanto sabes de electrónica o electricidad, si tienes un soldador, multimétro o piensa mandarlo a hacer con alguién de experiencia.
Si quieres hacerlo tú, es fácil, pero necesitas, lo ya te mencioné (un soldador, multimétro).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## totung (Ene 12, 2008)

que tal amigo chaglie yo me dedico a eso (modificar autos a escala o Radiocontrol) jajaja aqui en mexico pero bueno el chiste es ayudarte checate es te link que te llevara a un circuito que hice

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/circuito-luces-estroboscopicas-tipo-policia-8415/

y tambien he hecho un tutorial por si te sirve, podes descargarlos de aqui

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tutorial-sobre-led-9570/

si tienes otra duda aqui estamos


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 12, 2008)

Hola. No interpreto qué en realidad querés decir con "luces alternas". Si significa que deberían encender y apagar está el circuito que te pasó Totung. Si en cambio te referís a luces alternativas,  pero fijas y encendidas en todo momento podrías guiarte con el esquema que te paso abajo.


----------



## chaglie (Ene 13, 2008)

gracias a totuq y a jos es exactamente lo que necesitaba espero poder ayudarlos en cuanto a produccion en serie x red and 5 s´que es lo que yo se en cuestion de produccion mi hijo y yo se los agradecemos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 13, 2008)

Este circuito permite encender alternativamente dos led (varios tambien), primero D1 y despues D2,D1,D2. es muy sencillo de hacer y es ideal para novatos se introduzcan en la electronica.

http://www.talkingelectronics.com/FreeProjects/5-Projects/Page16.html

ya nos comentaras.


----------

